# Hi



## Tils (Sep 30, 2013)

I love mice!! Talking about mice, having mice etc and have been trying for most of this year to get three young does. It is proving quite hard this year to find any within driving distance of Brighton uk so any tips would be most appreciated


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! The "is" a UK based forum so there should be some breeders who can help you.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
I am up near Guildford but often travel down to Worthing.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Tils (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi would you have any baby female mice available at the moment?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

yes I do, send me a private message and I will get the details to you


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome, you do often have to travel to find a good breeder,


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome I the forum and enjoy your time


----------

